

Rising Costs, and Churn: Here's the Gossip Heading into Hubspot's IPO - rmason
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-gossip-heading-into-hubspots-100-million-ipo-2014-10

======
rmason
I want to say upfront that I've learned a lot from Dharmesh Shah's writings
and presentations. I don't know if the journalists misunderstood the S-1, but
a 17% churn and marketing costs that require 24 months to break even is a bit
alarming to me for a company preparing to go public.

